# Pensacola Beach Pier, HELP!



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok so my grandma lives in Florida and I leave for the U.S. Navy on 20100920 so my friend and I got the great idea of "visiting" her before I leave. Yeah sure I want to visit my grandmother but don't I really just want to go fishing? Maybe...

Im from OKLAHOMA...I catch catfish, sand bass, and largemouth...thats the extent of my fishing expertise so don't be too hard on me. My tackle consists of a few ultra light rods (which I assume I would use with sabiki rigs for baitfish), some medium action rods that I bass fish with, and some ultra heavy rods equipped with 80 pound braid for snagging spoonbill. 

I want to catch fish and lots of them, (if thats possible). What do I need to have some action going on all day? Do I need a nonresident freshwater AND a nonresident saltwater fishing license? Any other license/permits I should know about? What rods should I bring and equipped with what pound line? I want to get all the reels spooled before I actually get there because when I get there I want to be ready to fish! Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier & Observation Post

Congrats on going into the Navy! I joined the same day Sept 20th in '84. Good luck!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! as Far as a license, No if you are only fishing from the Pier, by boat or shore Yes, As far as Line 15-20 is really all you need depending on what you trying to catch, My best advise would be to Call one of our Local tackle Store's and Tell them what you plan on catching and what Kind of Rod and reels you Have and They will Help you out, I get Calls all the time asking the same ?'s Hope this helps and also check out what Jim Posted!! Dwayne


----------



## hirotamus (Aug 30, 2010)

I visited Pensacola last week and fished at the pier as well...if you want to catch as many fish as you can then you can't go wrong with sabiki rig. You will need a 7' pole with 15lb line. Just throw out the line and jig the line. I would stock up the sabiki rig since spanish macks will cut through your hooks like butter if they are biting. There are lots of ladyfish there as well and they are fun to catch. I had 2 poles with me the 15' one where I just put a bait on it and throw it out and let it sit and while waiting I either fished for macks or just anything out there with my sabiki rig. I caught a 3-4' nurse shark with my 15' pole early in the week. 

You only pay $7.50 for an all day fishing pass. Bring a cooler if you want to keep the fish. Have fun!


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

So you are telling me I need absolutely no license whatsoever? Even though I am a non-resident? And I am not sure what kind of fish I am after, although it would be fun to catch a big fish. Here where I am at the biggest fish we catch is spoonbill which dont normally get over 80ish pounds...and we pretty much bowfish those. ​


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

If your fishing the pier No You Pay to get on the pier so your using thier Licence, if your Fishing from a boat or from shore Yes You Can Get a 3day for $17.50,7day-$30.50 or one year-$ 47.50 which I don't think you need If you would Like You can call Me tomorrow At 850-939-9885,Dwayne


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you got all kinds of help. just use live bait and you wont do too bad. just be dillagent


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey D'wayne I may get a chance to call you tomorrow if thats okay wasn't on yesterday. With my 13' snagging rods what kind of line should I have and what size hook/sinker/leader etc? What are the chances of actually catching a shark? If I were to catch a shark, what would I even do with it? Do you land it or cut the line or what?


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Leaving tomorrow at noon, staying the night at my brother's in Arkansas and should be there by noon on Friday. Hope to get some help about what to do if I manage to hook a shark?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

if you dont have a wire leader and catch a shark chances are it will take care of itself and bite its way off lol

as far as what weight and hooks, it really depends on what youre after, if you are after sharks, have LOTS of line at least 300 yards so it can run, and have line thats strong enough 40# or more, steel leader, search other threads for more info on going after sharks or check google and search texas shark fishing that sites gotta alot of useful info

for other species, it varies alot, just enough weight to hold bottom for bottom fishing, but some fish youll want to be off the bottom for, freelining live bait works for alot of fish, hook size also depends on what youre after, i agree with Redfish just call one of the local tackle shops and have a talk with them and theyll help you out alot more, hook size, best leaders, sinker or no sinker, this stuff will vary ALOT depending on what youre after man


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks captainblack, my biggest problem right now (9 hours before I embark on what hopefully is a trip of a lifetime), is #1 I cant go asleep because I'm so excited, and more importantly I don't know what I am after! Lol...I think it would be incredible to catch a shark and if it is possible to catch one and maybe even likely then I can spool up a real with at least 300 yards of 80# braid and steel leaders heavy hooks and what not. What are the main species targeted off that pier? Not sure what free lining is but I am definitely gonna hit up a bait shop I saw in Gulf Breeze last time I was there for some info.


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Realtor said:


> The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier & Observation Post
> 
> Congrats on going into the Navy! I joined the same day Sept 20th in '84. Good luck!


 
Wow somehow I have completely missed that post for the last 3 days! That's awesome that we joined the same day and thank you! Hopefully I can handle basic, I get more and more nervous as it gets closer though ;s


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

well i think one of the most commonly targeted would be the king mackerel, and the big reds might be moving through there by now not really sure though i never fish out there

have you checked the website The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier & Observation Post they have some info on there in the "catching fish" section, the bait shop there on the pier should be able to help you with info, and they should have anything you dont already have with you, they also rent rods and reels if needed and pier drop nets if you dont have it. i dont know for sure but i think ive heard they have a thing against targeting sharks from the pier (which is odd because the things are all over the place there regardless) but if youre fishing for kings you may end up catching one anyways


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup I have read all over that site, still cant sleep... so if I did HAPPEN to hook a shark, and even get it in (or to the top of the water I guess?), what would I do then? Also...how crowded do you think it will be, being labor day weekend and all?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

if i hooked up on one out there id probably fight it in as close as possible to the pier and cut the line getting as much back as possible

it can get pretty damn crowded out there especially if the weathers nice and its a weekend, expect it to be packed lol. but there should still be room to get a line wet, just be respectful, dont cast over anyone else, if you are around other guys and you are sight casting at a fish you see, if you see it first you get first cast, if it doesnt take or its a bad cast and you reel in, then someone else gets to cast at least thats how it was last time i went out there, but really just be respectful but at the same time hold your ground if youre fishing in your spot and someone comes up next to you tell em politely to move down a couple feet at least if theyre bumping shoulders, but this wont always be happening unless you try to squeeze out at the end when its packed

but usually theres plenty of area to squeeze in a decent spot

oh and freelining means not using weight

if you got some thin wire leader connected to a swivel then to your main line with no weight, thats also freelining

if you get some bait before you get there you should also pick up a couple sabiki rigs to catch more bait while youre there, ask about em at the bait shop if you dont know what they are, put an ounce sinker on the bottom of it and toss it into a school of baitfish and let it sink then bounce it gently along the bottom and the bait fish will grab onto and get hooked on the multiple little hooks on the rig, they can explain more at the shop when you buy a couple if you ask (sometimes spanish macs will attack sabikis too, or will go after the bait that gets hooked, so you may even catch a spanish on one... or have it completely destroyed by their teeth, which is why i said buy a couple)

if you are out there and hook onto a nice king or redfish (if youre lucky maybe a cobia) and all the sudden find yourself unable to keep it under control while also lowering the drop net to pull them up, usually someone around you will likely lend a helping hand, almost every fisherman i personally know and many i dont, and myself love seeing a nice fish caught almost as much as catching it ourselves 

hope all the info helps, no matter what just have fun! youre out at the beach on the gulf coast of florida fishing the day away, no beter way to be spending it :thumbsup:


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Alright thanks cptn a ton you have helped me alot. Will be leaving in 2 hours, fishing for some giant cats in the Arkansas river tonight, then head down to the gulf  Can't get any better than that, especially if I catch a few


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

make sure to get some pics if you catch anything and hop back on here and share it!


----------



## hirotamus (Aug 30, 2010)

You can hook a shark but you can't bring him up at Pensacola pier. I caught one last week, nurse shark about 4' long and got him close to the pier and cut him loose. I was using my 15' catfish pole with 30# line and was not using a wire leader. Fought him for 25 mins. Other species I caught were ladyfish, pinned fish, spanish macks, & remora.

I already miss fishing at the Pensacola pier after coming back from my 1 week vacation. Once you fish salt water it's never the same fishing at river/lake.


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Finally got here and gave it a shot! Used sabiki rigs to catch some baitfish, some man told me they were called "hot-tail"? Put those on and my brother hooked up with a small shark after a while, someone tell me what kind? Kyle and Chase left to get the ice chest I got a fish, gave it to some Chinese man and I don't think he spoke english cause he wouldn't tell me what kind lol. They left again to get the phones out of the car and I got two small sharks. Really wasn't much going on, Chase got a catfish and some other fish didn't take any pictures though  So a total of six fish in like ten hours, we must have been doing something wrong. We got more bites on heads than anything, although we did use the middles/tails but not much action. Kyle got a couple of skinny fish with spots all over them so Chase got the bright idea hey lets put a whole 13 inch fish on a 13/0 circle hook! Well after a while the rod bent double and I grabbed it but nobody had adjusted the drag. He nearly pulled me in but the 50# line snapped before I even had a chance to get to play with him. It was a good one whatever it was. It just picked up the bait and ran with it....didn't play around like the smaller fish do.







We were fishing with a 36" steel leader and a 1/0 Kahle at the end with a 3oz pyramid on 16" of line out of the top of the leader swivel. Just casted as far as we could (about 3/5 through 3/4 down the pier) and let it hit bottom then tightlined it. Some people down the pier about fity feet were catching a TON of remora nonstop for about 3 hours. Had some kind of rig with 3 hooks and some green stuff on it. Should I try to use a bobber or a different rigging to get my bait off the bottom or what? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh yeah we saw a sea turtle when we got there, it was pretty awesome. Also got to see this HUGE like 6 foot leopard ray, which is what somebody called it. It was cool.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

when you use the sabiki and get baitfish, hook em live and free line em (no weight) or try putting a fish finder rig, put a sinker on the main line where it will slide up and down the line, a bead below it, then tie that to a swivel (the bead goes between the sinker and the swivel) then tie on line for a leader or use wire, that will hold the line on the bottom but the fish can swim upwards and when its hit if your drag isnt too tight the fish can take line off without feeling the weight and getting spooked. freelining works good too sometimes.

and the sharks look like baby spinners.


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Went from 5:30 am to 4:30 pm yesterday and tried everything you mentioned, plus some. Not only did I personally not catch a fish, but I did not witness a single fish caught the entire length of the pier for the whole entire day. Nothing bigger than baitfish :s Tomorrow is my last day in Florida I'm not even sure I want to go back there.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

why dont you buy a one day licence and fish ft pickens pier or the beach there were tons of small spanish and ladies out there yesterday if you just want to catch something take a light rod attach a steel leader to it then get some gotchas ffrom a bait shop and attach those to the steel leaders if you see any fish jumping out of the water or explosions on the surface throw into those and you should get hooked up


----------

